
Coder automates own job, gets fired - motardo
http://boingboing.net/2016/06/08/coder-fired-after-6-years-for.html
======
mimo777
I love the comments trying to let the manager off the hook. My boss would have
literally defenestrated me if I didn't know for 6 years that my direct report
was running automated tests and not picking up additional work. That's what
resource management is for.

